# How funny is this?



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

Hey , guy who my Mark works with recon`d he can put his tongue on to the live wires on the fly zapper 

So he was bet £10 to do it , he did LOL

You have to see this , it is so funny!!!!!!






Sarah


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

:lol: Silly boy :lol:

DAZ


----------



## DaveM (Jun 8, 2010)

So thats why my exhaust delivery was late!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

southerners :roll:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

Its just chaned , carry on laughing 
Sarah


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

That's great! Does tea now taste like coffee and coffee like beer!

Best wishes


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I thought you meant one of those wall-mounted ones you see behind meat counters.

When I used to work in our local supermarket, we had a bit of a daft lad working there and he was annoyed by the fact that it had trapped and killed a fly, but the fly was just between two wires and kept making the thing arc with an annoying noise.

Our butcher just managed to stop him poking a metal skewer into it to remove the fly.


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

wallstreet said:


> That's great! Does tea now taste like coffee and coffee like beer!
> 
> Best wishes


Now , that would be good , drink tea and it taste like beer , so come on , who is going to try it  
Sarah


----------

